# Automata - Santa Claus is Coming to Town



## Gardenlover (Dec 25, 2019)

I enjoy creating automata - here is a piece I made for a white elephant gift exchange. I hope it spreads good cheer to all.
All pieces were handmade from wood, except for the trees, snowmen (Clay) and the music box.
Here is a youtube video of it in action


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

Beautiful workmanship. You are a very creative and talented person!


----------

